# Is the Dove MoJo worth it?



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I am in the process of buying a dozen or so Dove decoys for our Hay field. The Doves generally loaf in it fairly often and they feed in it after our cuttings (Hopefully we get another before the first) Anyways, is the dove MoJo worth the extra cash over typical Decoys?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have wondered that myself? I think a buddy of mine is going to get one for this year's dove season. It seems as it would bring in shy birds and it may work better in the later season?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Forget the dozen Dove deeks and get just the MOJO.
You will not be sorry.
You will be amazed at the results and the distance the birds turn from just to see the end of your barrel.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am going to put one out on a long pole and connect it to another pole with a line between. On the line I'll have the deeks. U can get a "air" powered one for less than 10 bucks and I have seen the mojo for less than 30. I'm going with the 1.88 wally world deeks and thinking about adding the air dove.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, I went with the 10 dollar air dove and bought a dozen regular dekes. Built a portable power line yesterday morning for some of the regular dekes and the air deek will be on the ground. Now I just hope it is Breezy on Thursday  the best price I could find locally on the MoJo was 49 bucks this close to the season and I was just a little gun shy to spend that type of cash for a first time decoy purchase. I will probably end up adding it before the end of the season though


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I purchased one last year, and was amazed at the results.
It was like a magnet!!!! 
Mounting it on a 6' bamboo pole this week, and expect better results because of the extra height.
I was told the MOJO mallard works too--you might try that if you are a duck hunter also.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Although I would like to start duck and goose hunting it costs a fortune to get into and I think I love Deer and Turkey hunting more  Thats where my spare change will be going this year. The Dove Deeks were cheap, 35 bucks for a dozen regulars and an air dove. That should tide me over till Fall Turkey season or Deer Gun season


----------

